# YOUNGSTOWN,OH-STRAY M-TRIPOD-SUPER FRIENDLY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11130387

458 3 LEGS
Shepherd
Large Adult Male Dog

Mahoning County Dog Pound, Youngstown, OH

Printer friendlyEmail a friendEnlarge photo
More About 458 3 LEGS

This wonderful dog came in on:
6/17
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
6/20
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE to request to be put on the adoption list for this dog. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!
Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH
(330)740-2205 - dial 2

Email Shelter

************

This message received today via email:

Pull Help Contact: [email protected] (@ aol.com)

Could you please post this guy for me. He will die on Friday if I
can't get him out(as will everyone else). He is a big male black
shepherd with three legs. He gets around fine and is SUPER friendly.

Thank you so much,

Carrie Butler
Canine Crusaders
Adoption Coordinator


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He is up for euthanization tomorrow! 6/20


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Gosh he is beautiful=anyone close by?


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Keeping the poor baby on top!! Any rescue close by that can help? I can donate some $ towards his initial vetting!! Please PM me.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Up ya go~


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Surely we can find some help for this boy who is obviously so deserving.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

back to the spot light!! Any help for this poor thing!! Please consider giving this boy another chance at life!!

My offer to help with his vet fee stands- please PM me.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i was told he was adopted this morning!


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you for the update!! I cannot forget his sweet face- hope it's a good home!!


----------



## MMSSSK (Mar 5, 2008)

I called at 2:30pm today.

They told me, he was still available........


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Still there - hope he is safe 




458 3 LEGS
Shepherd

Size: Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Male
ID: 


Notes:
This wonderful dog came in on:
6/17
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
6/20
TRINITY came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE to request to be put on the adoption list for this dog. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE TRINITY!!!

Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH
(330)740-2205 - dial 2
[email protected]


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump until we have confirmed----


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

It was posted on Last Hope forum that he is on a transport to Brightstar.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did not realize that the reorg had been complete-my understanding that dog intake would not begin for a while yet. 

I am very out of it of course-so maybe not on the e-mail list that announced this.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am not aware that Brightstar has opened up yet. Need to check on this dog.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree please check to make sure he is safe.
I am not aware that BrightStar is doing any intakes..
Since I am a foster for BrightStar I would think I would have recieved an email letting us know we would be doing intakes again..

Please someone check on this boy...


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I put in an email to BrightStar to make sure they were taking this boy. I will post as soon as I hear.
I do know BrightStar was doing intakes for NY State.
Was not aware if they were doing out of state in takes yet.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Update, BrightStar did pull and pup is on his way to Rochester.
They are not open for intake as of yet. This pup was emailed and as he is a special needs, they had a foster open.
So he will be a BrightStar save.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I recieved confirmation as well, he will be going to a good, experienced foster home.


----------

